# Woodworking in the bedroom?



## Kevs (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys,
I am currently working on some projects in my bedroom because of the fact that I have no space (I live in an apartment with a roommate). I just now became aware of just how much dust gets around, even though I don't use power tools. Anyway if some of you can help pitch some ideas at me so I may be able to continue my work with no worries of my health I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

A desk level to the window opening and a fan on the window blowing dust out should do it.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

First I would get a small shop-vac, a smaller sized one that takes disposable bags. Ridged makes a small box like one that takes bags which is nice and compact. Build a little catch-all shroud of some sort to set next to your general work area to catch dust. Then I would look into making or buying a small air filtration device. I would then build a small box or cabinet for the shop-vac to go inside of, and the small air filtration on top of. Include on this box some storage for tools.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

> A desk level to the window opening and a fan on the window blowing dust out should do it.
> 
> - mrjinx007


Thats gonna be your best bet I think. Cheapest, simplest, effective.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> A desk level to the window opening and a fan on the window blowing dust out should do it.
> 
> - mrjinx007


that's a great way of containing most of the saw dust , with the fan blowing out the window, you could stand a furnace filter in the back of it to catch the small particles.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

Kevs-
I'll bet that most of the dust in coming from sanding. Most hand tool operations create shavings or chips that may get tracked around but not blown around so much. Sawing, rasping and filing might create some smaller chips that might get blown around. The fan in the window is a good solution. If that doesn't work is there any way that the most dust creating activities could be moved outside to a balcony, deck, stairs or park bench?
chuck


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

+1 for the window fan idea. Your best bet may be an actual window fan. ..No need for filters, wouldn't take up bench space and they're efficient.

Also, a Dust Buster may be more convenient than a Shop Vac.


----------



## Kevs (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reply's everyone I am going to be putting all of you ideas into action.
-set up a bench next to my window
-buy a shop vac
-sand on the porch

It all seems like it will help a lot, thanks guys


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Build a downdraft table for sanding.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

When I was using the spare bedroom in my apartment, if I was going to be sanding I'd set up a box fan in the window (I could set the box fan in the window and close the window on it to keep it in place, so that was convenient), and then I'd sand, and blow the dust into the fan. Otherwise, that's about all I did, but it was a spare bedroom so all I had in there was woodworking stuff.

Even with out sanding, it will get dusty. It's not as noticeable as when sanding, but still happens. I've now been using a spare bedroom in a house my wife and I are renting for the past year and a half, and lately when I'm sanding I tape a 20×20 furnace filter to a box fan and have that circulate air around the shop. Sucking air through the filter at the end of the bench, or wherever I'm sanding seems to be the best place for it. Helps cut down on the dust fairly well (anything is better than nothing). Otherwise if I have a lot of sanding to do I'll use my dust mask too. I like my lungs the way they are lol


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

The places I could go with the title of this thread.

No advice. Sorry.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Thank you SIrIrb, I was waiting to see how long it was going to take


----------

